# resetting check engine light



## gfretts (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi, I recently had the oil changed on my 08 Rogue at a reputable quick change place, not Nissan dealership, and the check engine light came on shortly afterward. Dealer says the oil change place may not have reset the check engine light. With having to go back to the oil change place or dealership, does anyone know how I can reset the light myself?

Thanks,

Gord


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

Is it the SES light or the maintenance reminder light? Instructions for maintence light can be found in the owners manual.


----------

